# BMW M5 Tuning



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

I have been asked by my father in law if I can look into getting his BMW M5 chipped. I know all about AMD, Awesome GTI, Forge etc for Vags but I don't know what the equivelent is for BMW.

I am not after some back street garage type of place but someone with a decent reputation similar to the ones mentioned above.

If anyone can point me in the right direction on this then I would be greatful. Preferably in the south of the UK or alternatively the North East.

Many thanks in advance,

Ben.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yes I have often thought that 400 horses was not enough...

I think there is a company called "Birds" who tune mercs and BMWs, they often advertise in the glossy car mags.

DMS also tune BMWs but I'm not sure if its only the diesel cars...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

AmD also do BMW. http://www.amdtechnik.com/products.variant.cfm?variantid=103

James.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Is it an E60 or something older?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

looking to break the sound barrier anytime soon?

400bhp not enough? i think it would be a cheaper option to find out why ur farther in law wants to go so fast, therapy might be an idea :roll: !

would probably cost ALOT for a small increase.

Niko


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks for all of the replies chaps - some very amusing. I have also wondered why he wants this as it is one of the fastest feeling cars I have been in but I did say that I would ask around. 

Not sure about model numbers etc but all I know is it is a couple of years old so it is the model before the brand new one.

Did not realise AMD did BMWs - based on reputation etc that may be the best option.

Thanks again!

Ben.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hartge have a very good reputation for BMW tuning, but are not cheap IIRC. 

http://www.hartge.de/html/indexuk.html


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Might be worth dropping by www.m5board.com - there are a few UK-based people on there.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Yes I have often thought that 400 horses was not enough...
> 
> I think there is a company called "Birds" who tune mercs and BMWs, they often advertise in the glossy car mags.
> 
> DMS also tune BMWs but I'm not sure if its only the diesel cars...


Isn't it 500 ponies?

400 in normal mode IIRC.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just checked - the BMW website says 373Kw - 507hp.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Just checked - the BMW website says 373Kw - 507hp.


Thats the "new" e60 M5 (v10) (soon to be joined by the e61 touring version)
Last (e39 ?) shape was 400hp from a v8.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ah - I didn't see the post about its age.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

is there much point?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> is there much point?


To your post or this thread ?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > is there much point?
> 
> 
> To your post or this thread ?


 

Nice one james :wink:

There is much less to be gained from remapping already highly tuned N/A units, but I think it can provide some very modest gains in hp but a few more in lb/ft, esp if combined with 'zorst and intake mods.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No really it's a good point.

400hp n/a from BMW Motorsport a healthy number. We all know that, even not at the magic 100hp/litre level, this represents good specific output for a non turbo unit. N/A after market tuning is relatively expensive in terms of Â£s per extra hp. In terms of ft lbs per Â£ spet the gains are generally poor for an alrady highly tuned engine - quite often the torque peak rises negligibly and is achieved higher up the revs giving a more peaky engine and altering low rev performance.

Are you really gonna feel an extra 20 hp for that Â£700 remap?

Is that Â£1200 exhaust really going to do much more than sound nice (well different)?

An M5 e39 ain't broke. I wouldnt fix it. It's a proven high performer.

Maybe if it's a high miler, just get the suspenension re bushed and worked over, plus uprated pads.


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Have you tried http://www.dmsautomotive.com?


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi,

One of my friend had his e39 M5 chipped by GCT Motorsport, Gained about 25 hp IIRC. The reason he got the chip was not so much for the extra power gain, but more to due with the fact that it gets rid of the 155mph speed restiction :twisted:


----------

